# Pre-workout/energy supplements that don't mess with your mood/anxiety?



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

I really like pre-workout supplements, but I get worsened anxiety and overall mood later in the day, so I stopped doing those for the most part. However, I love the pumped feeling they give. I'm not sure how much it helps during the workouts, but it sure makes them more fun.

Anyone else react the same way to these products? Have you managed to find anything that doesn't mess with your mood and anxiety?


----------



## goldlightan (Mar 31, 2012)

I take tribulus terrestis, it works well for me - helps put me in the zone as well


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

hey you should check out Amino energy by optimum nutrition http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/opt/essential-amino-energy.html pretty good if you just want something thats subtle and clean with out any sides wont exactly turn to in to a beast and give you extream pumps but it gives you just enough and can be dialed up if you need it more intense.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My usage of Jack3d got way out of hand for how focused it made me, it did heighten my anxiety a little, but after a heavy evening surfing for three hours and then lifting weights, i felt pretty sweet the day after. Good hydration and a proper schedule/training log is better than anything imo, sometimes il use a caffeine and glucose tablet if im spent from work.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

There's no need for all those pre-workout stuff like NOXplode or Jack3d...

Buy yourself either PEA (which also helps boost your mood), or DMAA (20-25mg dose) which is an ingredient they've removed from Jack3D and other supps because of the FDA morons. Also, adding L-Arginine would probably help you as well.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

meddling bureaucrat f***ers have banned dmaa in Australia( I hate our fascist regime) which is frustrating as its much better without caffeine. I bought a 25gram bag before the ban which'll keep me going for a while


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Billius said:


> meddling bureaucrat f***ers have banned dmaa in Australia( I hate our fascist regime) which is frustrating as its much better without caffeine. I bought a 25gram bag before the ban which'll keep me going for a while


Yea tell me about it! The FDA here have nothing better to do with their ****ing idiotic lives so they're ruining it for us as well!


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Zerix said:


> Yea tell me about it! The FDA here have nothing better to do with their ****ing idiotic lives so they're ruining it for us as well!


it's the medical industrial fascism complex, all around the world there is a war on knowledge and free& open access to mother nature's gifts :twak


----------

